# Como medir la intensidad de la señal wifi



## Edwar09 (Ene 24, 2014)

Hola a todos, necesito saber con que calidad llega la señal del wifi, algo asi como aparece en windows que dice "intensidad de señal" y te indica buena mala o regular. Tambien hay playeras asi que indican la señal no se que circuito tengan alguien de ustedes me podria facilitar el circuito para armar algo asi. O algun programa que me envie por puerto serie esa informacion
que se la envie a un arduino y este enciende los leds de acuerdo a la intrensidad. O el circuito y asi con el adc supongo ya obtengo esa informacion alguna idea o lo que sea

Gracias ...


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 25, 2014)

mira no se si sea lo que estas  buscando, pero esta aplicacion hace lo que queres armar....







http://mejorapp.com/app-esencial-para-analizar-redes-wifi/


----------



## Edwar09 (Ene 25, 2014)

Si, algo asi pero ahora que me mande esa informacion via serial


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 25, 2014)

deberia ser un medidor de intensidad de campo, pero no se como se  puede construir para wi fi...
deberia ser algo asi....
http://www.qsl.net/cx1ddr/pc/wifi/icampo.htm


----------



## Edwar09 (Feb 1, 2014)

Okas, gracias pero el primer circuito tiene diodos mbd101, Alguien conoce algun reemplazo,
o podria usar el 1n4148?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 1, 2014)

Edwar09 dijo:


> Okas, gracias pero el primer circuito tiene diodos mbd101, Alguien conoce algun reemplazo,
> o podria usar el 1n4148?


Desafortunadamiente NO , porque lo diodo MBD101 es un diodo tipo Schottky barrier o Hot Carrier especialmente desahollado  para andar en altas frequencias enquanto lo 1N4148 es un diodo de silicio para uso general. un substituto es lo 1N5711 o un HP 5082-2800.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Feb 1, 2014)

Podrías implementar un amplificador de RF (con transistor) sintonizado a 2,4Ghz seguido de un detector a base de diodos (tipo AM) que luego va a un ADC.

No digo que sea fácil trabajar en esa frecuencia, ya que el PCB te puede dar muchos problemas, pero creo que eso sería los más simple que podrías hacer.


----------



## lbarrios (Mar 21, 2014)

Hola a todos,

Soy Nuevo en el foro y tengo una consulta respecto a la fuerza de la señal Wifi que se capta desde celulares con sistema 

android.

Utilizando una misma aplicación para medir la fuerza de la señal wifi (por ej. WifiConnections) en 2 celulares de distintas 

marcas se tienen 2 medidas de fuerza de la señal wifi distintas, a pesar que se miden desde el mismo lugar.

Entendiendo que esta diferencias de medidas en 2 celulares distintos se debe a la ganancia del receptor wifi de cada celular, 

la consulta es ¿Cómo se puede obtener la ganancia del receptor wifi de un celular con sistema android utilizando el lenguaje 

Java?

Si es que se puede conseguir esta información a traves de una suscripción o existe una página especializada también sería 

excelente esta información.

Muchas gracias de antemano por la información

Luis


----------

